# Acer X192W LCD Monitor. Potential Power supply replacement.



## webejammin77 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi all,

I have an Acer X192W 19 inch LCD monitor that I believe has a bad power supply. I am not positive of this diagnosis. It was brought to me by my mother along with her computer which for certain had a bad power supply. They both seemed to quit working together, which has me thinking something may have gone wrong in the power at her home, which roasted both power supplies at the same time. I got her PC back up and running, but am still working on the monitor. Typically, with a part like this, I would recommend buying a new one, but I really liked this little monitor and am not so quick to part with it. 

Basically, the monitor does not power on. You press power button, and nothing happens. A little google-ing seemed to indicate that this is probably because the power supply is no good. I pulled the monitor apart and took out the power board.

The Model # is:
EADP-45AF B
CC: L

Looking it over, I cannot see anything that looks wrong. All the capacitors appear solid. There appears to be a fuse(at least I think it is a fuse, I will attach a picture) on it which is firmly soldered in place. I don't have a de-soldering iron at the moment to use to remove/replace the fuse without damaging the other components, but if there are folks around here who think that is likely the problem, I am willing to purchase the parts necessary to replace the fuse. After all then I have them.

Online, I have found that I could replace the entire board for about $22-30 dollars. These match the model # exactly, and look identical to my board, but instead off CC:L, they say CC:F. I am not sure if that makes a big difference. I would certainly pay this if this will fix it. 

I could probably get the parts necessary to replace just the fuse from radioshack for about 20 bucks, which is another option, I am just not confident that it is really the problem. 

So here I am asking for advice. I am hoping folks here who have done what I am doing might be able to tell me I am on the right track, way off, etc... Basically, any and all advice is appreciated!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi musiclover7

The power surge could have knocked out more than just the main fuse so you will need to do a little trouble shooting. If you got a DVOM lying around and you are handy with tools we could help you with the diagnostics. 

Troubleshooting a dead board will take patience and allot energy on your part. There's also the option of taking the easy way out to just toss in another one and it'll be the end of it... But that wouldn't be as much fun now would it. If you feel you are up to the challenge we'll begin diagnostics as soon as you give the word.


----------



## webejammin77 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I am interested in troubleshooting the board, but I do not have a DVOM, or much else for that matter. Can you see anything that might have gone bad by looking in the picture? To me, the board looks completely fine. The Fuse is firmly in place and painted white, which makes figuring out if it is bad, a difficult thing. 

For my part, I want find the cheapest solution. Time is irrelevant, and the sense of accomplishment I would get if I could repair this broken circuit board is also worth something. Bottom line though, if you feel that the power supply is indeed the part that is broken, and I can get a worthy replacement for 30 bucks, I would not want to spend much more than that trying to fix the bad one. Let me know what you think, and thanks again!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The cheapest solution is to replace the board, the other way is to invest in a meter, soldering equipment, which is a minimum 100 dollar investment for decent gear. 


Looking at the board aside from the fuses there is nothing from a visual perspective that is noticeable, you really need a meter to perform some tests to give you a clearer picture of what is wrong.


I've marked some of the components that usually give out on LCD's If you will notice that there are 2 fuses. On a problem like yours where the board is completely dead both usually give out. The second fuse which is on the far right is a T3 fuse which is not accessible through regular stores like radio shack, they are only found at electronic suppliers.


----------



## webejammin77 (Jun 5, 2008)

Does the CC:L or CC:F in beneath the model # on the boards I have found online make a difference. At this pnt, it is sounding like I might be better off purchasing a new power board. Also, how confident can I be that replacing the power board will fix my problem? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## webejammin77 (Jun 5, 2008)

Also, thanks so much for filling in the details on the pic I posted. Very helpful. I am not sure I want to invest 100 bucks into the fix. I could buy a whole monitor for that. The knowledge would be worth something. If I get a Multimeter, is there a test I can do on the fuse without having to take it off the board, to know if it is the problem?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

musiclover7 said:


> Also, thanks so much for filling in the details on the pic I posted. Very helpful. I am not sure I want to invest 100 bucks into the fix. I could buy a whole monitor for that. The knowledge would be worth something. If I get a Multimeter, is there a test I can do on the fuse without having to take it off the board, to know if it is the problem?




Yes, the test on the fuse would be a continuity test. Although you do not need to purchase expensive gear unless you plan on doing this job professionaly. You could invest in decent pencil iron (average $20-$30) in the 40W range (base minimum) to do all sorts of repairs including your board.


Digital Multimeter - Save on this AC/DC Digital Multimeter


Walmart.com: Eclipse 900-035 Economy Solder Station: Tools


----------



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

Yes, I think you should take the following two steps to figure out the real problem:

Firstly, you can buy a digital multimeter such as Sinometer M300 Digital Multimeter. Using it to check if the fuse is broken or other issue.

Secondly, If the fuse is good, maybe you should replace the bad power supply. If the fuse is blown, that means either you replace it with a new fuse or ask an expect for help. 

The last, after checking and there is no way to repair it, this time, you need to buy a new board.


----------

